# Throat burn



## JuddMan (26/7/22)

Howsit all. Looking for a bit of advice. Did use the search, but did not find exactly what I am looking for which is specific to my scenario.

To summarize, I have been using a Smok Nord 4 since last year. The device as been really great, and everything has been working well. I only quit the cigarettes entirely last week, so I have been using the vape exclusively since then. 

I have been using the RPM coils (0.4) at 25w, and have been vaping nic salts at 25mg. My go to is the Pods and Salts Grape Bubblegum. For the last while (and most of the time) it doesn't give any issues, however I find since I've stopped the stinkies, I am getting a rather harsh 'throat burn' from time to time (and I do stress this. It comes and goes. Not a constant). Its not a temperature feeling, but rather as if the nicotine is too strong? Bringing down the wattage to about 15w or 20w seems to have only a small impact.

Is this just a symptom or side-effect of no longer smoking cigarettes?

What should I look at doing? Because it is not pleasant.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (26/7/22)

Try reducing the nicotine strength on your juice. You are probably vaping more often since you quit the ciggies which is normal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (26/7/22)

25mg is very high especially with a sub-ohm coil! I would go 12mg and then to reduce further!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (26/7/22)

Further to this if your nicotine is too low you will find you will naturally just vape more to get the nicotine required but if the nic content is too high it will result in throat burn, dizziness etc! You can add (vape more) but can't take out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/22)

If you're using quality nic salts, then at 25mg there should be very little, if any, throat burn. What may be is that the coil itself has issues. Maybe try another pod system like a XROS or such - my wife uses the XROS and swears by it and she vapes 14mg freebase which should give quite a bit of throat hit but she has never reported any such. Alternately, try another juice brand, not just flavour but brand, and see if the same persists.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (26/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> If you're using quality nic salts, then at 25mg there should be very little, if any, throat burn. What may be is that the coil itself has issues. Maybe try another pod system like a XROS or such - my wife uses the XROS and swears by it and she vapes 14mg freebase which should give quite a bit of throat hit but she has never reported any such. Alternately, try another juice brand, not just flavour but brand, and see if the same persists.


Yep it's strange with flavours, I only vape 2mg but if I vape some strawberries (not all) I start getting a sore throat and wake up the next day as if my throat had been sandpapered!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/22)

Timwis said:


> Yep it's strange with flavours, I only vape 2mg but if I vape some strawberries (not all) I start getting a sore throat and wake up the next day as if my throat had been sandpapered!


True. Some flavours can do that as well. Not very common, but known to. I developed this one juice once and there was a specific flavour in it - cannot recall now what exactly but it's in my notes somewhere - where the juice was awesome but at my usual 3mg it caused a throat hit as well and I am not a TH person!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## JuddMan (26/7/22)

Thanks all. Will take it into account. Might be that maybe the flavor I am using (which is basically 24/7) is getting a bit 'long in the teeth'. Well that's my excuse to go vape shopping so I am sticking to it! Will try different brands and flavors, maybe even a slight variation to strength. Haven't really tried free base juice but put off by it. Mainly due to the fact that all my research points that ex smokers should really start off on nic salts.

What are the main/common strengths that salts comes in? I only know of 25/35/50. Do you get under 25mg salts?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> Thanks all. Will take it into account. Might be that maybe the flavor I am using (which is basically 24/7) is getting a bit 'long in the teeth'. Well that's my excuse to go vape shopping so I am sticking to it! Will try different brands and flavors, maybe even a slight variation to strength. Haven't really tried free base juice but put off by it. Mainly due to the fact that all my research points that ex smokers should really start off on nic salts.
> 
> What are the main/common strengths that salts comes in? I only know of 25/35/50. Do you get under 25mg salts?


You should not attempt freebase if you're doing high nic, you will burn your throat and lungs and have a bad experience overall. If you doing low nic levels - 8 or below - I can recommend freebase but then at those levels you will also be vaping much higher wattage on stronger devices.

I typically recommend my new clients who quit smoking and start vaping to start off at 15/16mg salts and this usually more than sufficient. Not sure what's available in the market as I have not bought a commercial juice in years, so cannot say what levels they have available.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JuddMan (26/7/22)

ivc_mixer said:


> You should not attempt freebase if you're doing high nic, you will burn your throat and lungs and have a bad experience overall. If you doing low nic levels - 8 or below - I can recommend freebase but then at those levels you will also be vaping much higher wattage on stronger devices.
> 
> I typically recommend my new clients who quit smoking and start vaping to start off at 15/16mg salts and this usually more than sufficient. Not sure what's available in the market as I have not bought a commercial juice in years, so cannot say what levels they have available.


I thought as much. Will stick to salts, and have a look at variations.

I do want to start my own DIY juice, been looking it up on BLCK vapor and DIY or DIE, and seems good/easy enough (don't want to sound too confident). Just need to do a bit more research.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## X-Calibre786 (26/7/22)

Timwis said:


> Yep it's strange with flavours, I only vape 2mg but if I vape some strawberries (not all) I start getting a sore throat and wake up the next day as if my throat had been sandpapered!


I second this. I can't vape any litchi flavours. Sore throat and flu-like symptoms almost immediately.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/7/22)

X-Calibre786 said:


> flu-like symptoms


interesting you say this because ive noticed my sinus headaches flare up with a specific juice i vape. very annoying cause the juice is lekker but sinus headaches are less lekker so its a fair trade off.

im actually starting to think that menthol/ice in general is causing nonsense so i need to find a non menthol fruit to try and see from there.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (26/7/22)

Paul33 said:


> interesting you say this because ive noticed my sinus headaches flare up with a specific juice i vape. very annoying cause the juice is lekker but sinus headaches are less lekker so its a fair trade off.
> 
> im actually starting to think that menthol/ice in general is causing nonsense so i need to find a non menthol fruit to try and see from there.


I start getting mouth ulcers when I vape ice juices. Not menthol though

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JuddMan (26/7/22)

So just a little update. My pod was empty from vaping today (Pods and Salts Grape Bubblegum) so decided to just try switch it up a bit. Threw some Prime Salts Absolute Pineapple and the throat burn *immediately* went away  

Its the same strength (25mg). In fact, this feels even lighter perhaps.

Now the thing is, this is my 2nd 60ml bottle of Pods and Salts Grape Bubblegum, and only started the burning sensation recently. Is it possible to just 'get over' a flavour? Should I shelve it for now and give it a break? Especially if its the only juice I've been vaping?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ivc_mixer (26/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> Should I shelve it for now and give it a break? Especially if its the only juice I've been vaping?


Put it in a dark cupboard and forget about it for about 3 months. It might settle more in that time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/7/22)

X-Calibre786 said:


> I second this. I can't vape any litchi flavours. Sore throat and flu-like symptoms almost immediately.


Funny you say this. I can't vape passionfruit - it gives me a throat burn. I mixed that juice about two years ago and I was fine with it then, now I can't vape it without burning my throat and hacking my lungs out. I was like what the heck...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (27/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> I have been using the RPM coils (0.4) at 25w, and have been vaping nic salts at 25mg.



@JuddMan Nic salts should be vaped with a coil of 0.8 or higher. Never with a coil less than 0.8. Obviously the salesperson didn't tell you this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JuddMan (27/7/22)

Hooked said:


> @JuddMan Nic salts should be vaped with a coil of 0.8 or higher. Never with a coil less than 0.8. Obviously the salesperson didn't tell you this.



All the research I did and multiple people (both sales and general friends) said that 0.4 will be fine as it is a Pod system?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Munro31 (27/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> All the research I did and multiple people (both sales and general friends) said that 0.4 will be fine as it is a Pod system?


Definitely not, it will be to strong!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (27/7/22)

From my understanding of nic salts, not an expert but I have read a lot about it, as long as you keep your wattage under 25W you should be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (27/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> All the research I did and multiple people (both sales and general friends) said that 0.4 will be fine as it is a Pod system?



Vaping at a* low wattage (not higher than 15W) *is what is important, which is why pod systems are recommended for nic salts. Nic salts contain benzoic acid which is not a problem at low wattages, but it is released at high wattages.

The higher the ohm, the lower the wattage. All coils have a recommended wattage range (stated on the box and on each coil) and a 0.4ohm will probably not be able to vape at 15W. The range would be higher than that.

It's important to vape within the recommended range. If you try to go lower than that, the juice will leak. If you try to go higher, you will burn the coil.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JuddMan (28/7/22)

Hooked said:


> Vaping at a* low wattage (not higher than 15W) *is what is important, which is why pod systems are recommended for nic salts. Nic salts contain benzoic acid which is not a problem at low wattages, but it is released at high wattages.
> 
> The higher the ohm, the lower the wattage. All coils have a recommended wattage range (stated on the box and on each coil) and a 0.4ohm will probably not be able to vape at 15W. The range would be higher than that.
> 
> It's important to vape within the recommended range. If you try to go lower than that, the juice will leak. If you try to go higher, you will burn the coil.


Ah okay, thanks for the education.

I am indeed vaping at low/recommended wattages. 

I tried another juice again, and the throat burn only happens with the one I mentioned. Other juices seem fine, which is good news in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (28/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> All the research I did and multiple people (both sales and general friends) said that 0.4 will be fine as it is a Pod system?


How does the 0.4ohm coil know it's within a pod set-up? Whoever was included in the sentence above I seriously would think twice about listening to their vaping advice again, actually it's such a dumb thing to say I wouldn't listen to their advice about anything!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/7/22)

JuddMan said:


> I am indeed vaping at low/recommended wattages.


The coils you are using are recommended for 25W





If you are using them at below 15W you will be getting a very cold vape with very little vapour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (29/7/22)

Timwis said:


> How does the 0.4ohm coil know it's within a pod set-up? Whoever was included in the sentence above I seriously would think twice about listening to their vaping advice again, actually it's such a dumb thing to say I wouldn't listen to their advice about anything!



Firstly, you are incredibly rude! My advice to you, which you won't take, is to keep a civil tongue in your head. 

Secondly, one doesn't have to use a pod device, but most people, especially new vapers, use pod devices for nic salts.
However, one could use any mod, so long as the coil and wattage are suitable for nic salts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (29/7/22)

Hooked said:


> @JuddMan Nic salts should be vaped with a coil of 0.8 or higher. Never with a coil less than 0.8. Obviously the salesperson didn't tell you this.


It's a good "_rule of thumb_" to stick to higher resistance coils and lower device power, however the release of benzene is related to temperature, not specifically power or coil resistance, soooo ... *take it easy on the power, and settle for the bare minimum you require to get your fix*, alternatively ... use freebase juices. I have vaped Nic Salts, (_and Freebase for that matter_), using SMOK RPM and Nord 0.4 and 0.6 Ohm mesh coils at 5 to 7 watts, with zero benzene conversion, (_confirmed with a gas spectrometer after having this fear driven into me by other vapers in my "early days"_).
There's a plethora of accurate research information freely available on the subject  








Benzene formation in electronic cigarettes


The heating of the fluids used in electronic cigarettes (“e-cigarettes”) used to create “vaping” aerosols is capable of causing a wide range of degradation reaction products. We investigated formation of benzene (an important ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

